# 12' jet-ski powered wood runabout



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

My first boat I built back in 06 modified the plans (lengthened the boat and put a V in the frames back to the transome.)
Glen-L TNT.....

A slide show and video of the boat....
http://www.muskokaseaflea.ca/flash/Crawford2010/archive.htm


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That is pretty dang cool! Great job!

~tom


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool boat! :thumbsup:

Looks like alot of fun.

Videos are awesome. :smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

wow, and I'm worried about making a 22" model. Very nice work.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Tremendous. watching the videos, I thought sure would flip over at any time. Trust you have flotation bags.
johnep


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

WOW! Just Wow! That is darn cool. Good Job!

I'm in the presence of greatness. Makes my little furniture projects pale in comparison. I'm inspired now!


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice work, very impressive!!!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

"Too much fun"?BW


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like a fun little boat. Fantastic paint job too!


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

one of these days i am gonna do the same thing motor and all, i was wondering if a jet ski motor would work thanks for confirming it ,

how hard was it to make the motor work? anything needed as in custom cnc work or is it fairly easy?

yours came out very nice , sounds quiet also


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys I got tired of building boxes (I mean cabinets and furniture) for lets see.. since 1980 so I decided to build a boat...It was a challenge... A few guys are building wood runabouts with jetski drives...
http://www.glen-l.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=23


----------



## Lost58 (Aug 26, 2015)

I hope to build one of these one day 

could use help some time

newby woodworker


----------

